# Paper making



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

I saw the other posting about making home made paper. I couldn't read the whole thread or any of the answers as I kept getting the "Your IP address has been banned" error message.

But I wanted to post so I started a new thread. 

I make homemade paper and it is GREAT fun!! And it can be very recycleable. I save any colored paper that I get, in trash mail, any flyers, and I get dog show premiums and they are usually in colors.

I made a screen about 3 inches bigger than the size paper I want to make. And I use the bottom of one of those shallow plastic containers that you can store stuff in. One that is bigger than the frame I am using.

All you need is paper, any kind, any color that you like. If you want a color that you dont have any scrapes of you can use wrapping paper left over from Christmas, tissue paper works great, anything!!!

A blender, glue like Elmers or anything cheap. And cool things to ad to the paper. Scraps of yarn, I like to put glitter in the glue, anything that is relatively light weight. I put the paper, some glue, couple good sized squirts and lots of water in the blender and blend the snot out of it......

In the large plastic container it has several inches of water and when the stuff in the blender is really mush dump it in the rest of the water and mix it all together. Dip the screen into the mess and scoop up some of the stuff and smooth it out just play with it.

Now you can use a lot and your paper will be like cardboard, or a little and it will be less. there is also expensive stuff you can buy to add to the slurry to make your paper more like regular paper. I never used it, just tried different things, until I got something I liked. Once on the screen I use folded towels pushed on top and bottom to get the water out. I put the screen on a waterproof surface and put another towel on top and a book to hold it down. I leave it that way for a little while 15 minutes or so. to take out the excess water. Then I CAREFULLY take the wet sheet off the screen. If it tears, dont worry just put it back in the blender!!!

Now you can play with it even more, depending on the surface you put it on to dry it can make impressions, or be smooth or just whatever you want.

I takes about 2 or 3 days to dry completely, depending on the weather. And then you can do whatever you want with it. You can cut it to make the sides smooth, I like them rough, or you can cut them with designer sizzors for other shapes. I have also printed on them with my computer printer.

I make quilted things, and other crafts I use the paper to make my own labels and a few cards. Anyway can you tell I think it is lots of fun!!!!!

Alice in virginia


----------



## BasicLiving (Oct 2, 2006)

Alice, this sounds so interesting! Do you have pictures of some of the finished paper? I'd love to see them. I'm having a hard time visualizing it, but it sounds like a great way to make home made birthday/Christmas/greeting cards!

Penny


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Thanks so much - and for starting the thread to do it. I will print this off and give it a try. Crafty diva's dryer lint paper is interesting too and I'll give that a try too. Hopefully I can get pictures on here. S.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

If you want to make a couple of quick screens, just take a wire coathanger, shape it into a round, or an oblong...or whatever  and slip a nylon sock over it. the hanger part is bent upwards like a handle, and you have a free easy screen. 

the paper won't be as large as a frame made screen, but it's great fun for kids! (and makes excellent "ornament" type papers)

oh, and you can use liquid starch instead of the white glue, btw. gives a different feel to the paper. 

Great post Fellini. I'm sorry you're having such trouble with the IP address. i've been reading on Admin forum...I wonder if Chuck is waiting until the changeover to the new server is accomplished. I sure hope they get it straightened out so you can post more often.

OH almost forgot...we saw a "hands on museum" presentation where they showed the kids how to make paper. She used a microwave to dry the piece after it was blotted. I wouldn't want to do that ALL the time, but it sure was great for showing the finished piece fast.


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

I press my new paper with a iron to dry it. I just make sure to use a peice of cotton over it.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

You can also add flower seeds to the paper and after it is dried, make a recylable card that can be planted. LOL


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

GrannyG said:


> You can also add flower seeds to the paper and after it is dried, make a recylable card that can be planted. LOL


 I love this idea, but you don't have to make a card (unless you want to). You can just make seed paper, cut it into different shapes and insert them in the card. Great idea for sharing your garden with friends and family. How to make seed paper............http://www.thriftyfun.com/tf71713276.tip.html


----------



## shellbug (Jul 3, 2005)

i have been wanting to start paper making - i work in printing and have lots of colored and white scraps after i trim out finished jobs. i also have this GIANT deep, double zinc sink! it would be perfect for dipping my screens in, the only problem is that it is currently located right where i found it - under my house! it weighs about 500-600 lbs and needs to be drug out of there and into the small house attached to mine, so i can hook it up to a water supply and a drain hose and work indoors - it is one of my exciting projects that i will have to find some friends with muscles to help me get working, but the idea of the papers i could make and the crafts i could do with them keeps bringing my mind back around to that bid ole sink!


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

Whooooo, I'm back... not sure for how long!! LOL

Anyway I LOVE the idea of seed cards. I just have one question would getting the seeds wet start them germinating??
I dont have any pictures of the paper...sorry. But I also dont know how to post pictures anyway!! LOL
sorry. But I always made it with threads and sparkelies. 
Alice in Virginia
P.S. And I forgot I sometimes have been known to iron the paper to dry it the rest of the way out, But you have to be careful it doesnt curl when you do that.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Years ago we made beautiful cards by taking Kleenex, separate the layers so it is very thin, put the Kleenex over a piece of wax paper, mix half Elmers glue and water and dab it on, it will wrinkle up but will dry. Sprinkle glitter on it if you wish. When these are dry, you iron them and make beautiful cards. I usually held my Kleenex down by using straight pins and used a cardboard square to stick the layers down on...works !You can also put little cut outs from old cards between the layers and recycle.


----------

